
No SOPA or April Fools: Slashdot is officially dead - wglb
http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2012/04/slashdot-rip-2012.html
======
Yarnage
A very dramatic article with no useful facts or additional information. If
Slashdot was "officially dead" then I would have expected something...you
know, official...

People said the same-thing about Digg and while its traffic died sharply after
the horrible re-design it's still chugging along. If Digg hasn't died then I
don't see why Slashdot would.

~~~
r00fus
Digg killed their audience, while Slashdot's audience slowly migrated to the
likes of HN and reddit. I still find the commentary on Slashdot interesting
and useful, if a bit predictable when wandering into political areas.

------
jdludlow
_The same thing happened for "April 1". Historically, Slashdot was a leader in
posting April Fools prank stories. This year, it posted none._

That sounds like growing up not dying.

------
psylence519
Wait, because they didn't generate useless "jokes" on 4/1, _that's_ the nail
in the coffin? Not their several-days-behind news or general irrelevancy?

